# Spider-Man: Tom Holland will nicht mehr - Sony aber schon!



## Icetii (19. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Spider-Man: Tom Holland will nicht mehr - Sony aber schon!* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Spider-Man: Tom Holland will nicht mehr - Sony aber schon!*


----------



## Gast1664917803 (19. November 2021)

Ich habe bis jetzt nicht verstanden, warum solche mächtigen und finanzstarken Player solche Jungschauspieler nicht über eine viel längere Zeit an sich vertraglich binden, die rechtliche Situation (in den USA) zumindest gibt das her.
Welcher (recht) unbekannte Schauspieler würde dazu nein sagen - solche Rollen wie in Star Wars oder hier Spiderman sind doch der Lottogewinn schlechthin.


----------



## Cobar (19. November 2021)

Ich sehe da auch keinen Sinn hinter und verstehe auch nicht, wieso er nicht mehr Spider-man sein will.
Besonders wenn man mal bedenkt, dass er womöglich der Anführer oder zumindest ein sehr wichtiger Part einer neuen Avengers Gruppe werden sollte.
Der Nebensatz mit "30 und noch immer Spider-Man" klingt auch mehr als daneben, wobei mir ein etwas älterer Spider-Man schon immer lieber war, der nicht noch in der Highschool ist.


----------



## MarcHammel (19. November 2021)

Ein bis zwei Spider Man-Filme kann ich mir mit ihm durchaus noch vorstellen. Diese Rolle erfüllt er top und ich freue mich auch tierisch auf No Way Home. 

Aber einmal in meinem Leben will ich doch wenigstens mal Spider Man vs. Venom auf der Leinwand sehen (Spiderman 3 von anno dazumal lassen wir hier mal außen vor. Das fand ich schrecklich) und ja, Miles Morales, der gern auch dann das Zepter übernimmt, um Holland als Schauspieler abzulösen, ist auch interessant.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. November 2021)

Cobar schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch keinen Sinn hinter und verstehe auch nicht, wieso er nicht mehr Spider-man sein will.
> Besonders wenn man mal bedenkt, dass er womöglich der Anführer oder zumindest ein sehr wichtiger Part einer neuen Avengers Gruppe werden sollte.
> Der Nebensatz mit "30 und noch immer Spider-Man" klingt auch mehr als daneben, wobei mir ein etwas älterer Spider-Man schon immer lieber war, der nicht noch in der Highschool ist.


Naja, ich verstehe es schon ein wenig, wenn ich mir seine Filmografie ansehe - er ist jetzt gut 10 Jahre richtig im Geschäft und der Großteil seiner bedeutenden Rollen ist halt nun einmal...Spiderman.
Wobei er den gerade mal 5 Jahre gespielt hat - Chris Evans kommt auf fast 10 Jahre, Chris Hemsworth auf 10 Jahre (und wird wahrscheinlich am längsten dabei sein, Thor 4 ist in der Mache und er möchte danach noch weitermachen), Robert Downey jr. auf 11 Jahre.
Dabei darf man aber wiederum nicht außer acht lassen, daß die vorgenannten alle schon mindestens 10 Jahre im Filmgeschäft tätig waren im Gegensatz zu Tom Holland - für einen 25 Jahre alten Twen ist das gefühlt wahrscheinlich das halbe Leben.
Dann sitzt da garantiert auch noch ein Agent/Manager, der ihm in den Ohren liegt bezüglich seiner zukünftigen Karriere und daß er nicht auf die Rolle reduziert werden darf, daß er so keine Rollen für einen späteren Oscar bekommt etc. blabla.
Aber genau aus diesen beiden letztgenannten Gründen verstehe ich nicht, wieso die Filmstudios da Jungschauspieler nicht viel länger unter Vertrag nehmen - solche Reaktionen sind weder neu, noch unvorhersehbar.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nicht verstanden, warum solche mächtigen und finanzstarken Player solche Jungschauspieler nicht über eine viel längere Zeit an sich vertraglich binden, die rechtliche Situation (in den USA) zumindest gibt das her.
> Welcher (recht) unbekannte Schauspieler würde dazu nein sagen - solche Rollen wie in Star Wars oder hier Spiderman sind doch der Lottogewinn schlechthin.


Die Sache ist wohl die dass Sony nach dem Semi-Erfolg von "The Amazing Spider-Man" (Kosten im Verhältnis zum Kinoumsatz) vorsichtig mit der vertraglichen Mimenbindung war. Dass der letzte Spidey die Milliardenmarke knacken würde, damit hatte man damals wohl kaum gerechnet.


Cobar schrieb:


> Ich sehe da auch keinen Sinn hinter und verstehe auch nicht, wieso er nicht mehr Spider-man sein will.
> Besonders wenn man mal bedenkt, dass er womöglich der Anführer oder zumindest ein sehr wichtiger Part einer neuen Avengers Gruppe werden sollte.
> Der Nebensatz mit "30 und noch immer Spider-Man" klingt auch mehr als daneben, wobei mir ein etwas älterer Spider-Man schon immer lieber war, der nicht noch in der Highschool ist.


Denke er will sich in anderen Rollen profilieren. Siehe "Uncharted".


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. November 2021)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die Sache ist wohl die dass Sony nach dem Semi-Erfolg von "The Amazing Spider-Man" (Kosten im Verhältnis zum Kinoumsatz) vorsichtig mit der vertraglichen Mimenbindung war. Dass der letzte Spidey die Milliardenmarke knacken würde, damit hatte man damals wohl kaum gerechnet.


Ja das an sich verstehe ich schon - nur ich gehe halt von den Kosten eines echten fast namenslosen Jungschauspielers aus, wie es Tom Holland oder eine Daisy Ridley  nun mal gewesen sind.
Da ist Tobey Maguire mit 13 Jahren Erfahrung vor Spiderman ein alter Hase und selbst Andrew Garfield mit 7 Jahren und Hauptrollen in zwei größeren Filmen vor Amazing Spiderman, kannst du nicht mehr so einfach über den Tisch ziehen, die haben ganz andere Gehaltsvorstellungen.


----------



## -Albinator- (20. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ja das an sich verstehe ich schon - nur ich gehe halt von den Kosten eines echten fast namenslosen Jungschauspielers aus, wie es Tom Holland oder eine Daisy Ridley  nun mal gewesen sind.
> Da ist Tobey Maguire mit 13 Jahren Erfahrung vor Spiderman ein alter Hase und selbst Andrew Garfield mit 7 Jahren und Hauptrollen in zwei größeren Filmen vor Amazing Spiderman, kannst du nicht mehr so einfach über den Tisch ziehen, die haben ganz andere Gehaltsvorstellungen.


Ich persönlich glaube, dass Du das etwas zu vereinfacht siehst.

Kleines Beispiel, wenn auch nicht hundertprozent passend: Fußballtalente. Die haben häufig in der Regel auch noch nichts gerissen, waren für die Öffentlichkeit quasi unsichtbar, aber es buhlen da zig Vereine um die Gunst der Spieler und deren Manager. Da wird es dann für uns irgendwann offenbar.
Glaube, dass das in Hollywood, was Talente angeht (also potenziellen Hitgaranten) nicht groß anders läuft, nur für uns nicht so deutlich sichtbar, wie im Sport. Und auch dort werden die Talente wissen, dass sie umworben sind - also warum sollten die sich einen z.B. 10-Jahresvertrag ans Bein binden? Die wissen, dass wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert, sie ihre noch besseren Angebote bekommen und was man nicht vergessen darf: Nicht jedem da geht es ausschließlich ums Geld. Schauspieler wollen auch gerne zeigen, was sie können, gerne vielschichtig. Sich da nur als Spiderman zu profilieren, naja.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. November 2021)

-Albinator- schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube, dass Du das etwas zu vereinfacht siehst.
> 
> Kleines Beispiel, wenn auch nicht hundertprozent passend: Fußballtalente. Die haben häufig in der Regel auch noch nichts gerissen, waren für die Öffentlichkeit quasi unsichtbar, aber es buhlen da zig Vereine um die Gunst der Spieler und deren Manager. Da wird es dann für uns irgendwann offenbar.



ich seh das recht klar und pragmatisch -ich glaube eher du bist vielleicht schlecht informiert.
Nicht die Vereine buhlen um die jungen Spieler, sondern die Spieler und ihre Agenten um die Gunst der Vereine:
Falsches Spiel mit Fußballtalenten - ARD
Im "inoffiziellen" Bereich hat der Fußball sehr wohl massive Knebelverträge an jungen Talenten und schreckliche Bedingungen - diese jungen Fußballer würden für eine große Chance genauso alles tun.
Der Fußball ist aktiv im Menschenhandel involviert:
Menschenhandel im Fußball



-Albinator- schrieb:


> Glaube, dass das in Hollywood, was Talente angeht (also potenziellen Hitgaranten) nicht groß anders läuft, nur für uns nicht so deutlich sichtbar, wie im Sport. Und auch dort werden die Talente wissen, dass sie umworben sind - also warum sollten die sich einen z.B. 10-Jahresvertrag ans Bein binden? Die wissen, dass wenn nichts unvorhergesehenes passiert, sie ihre noch besseren Angebote bekommen und was man nicht vergessen darf: Nicht jedem da geht es ausschließlich ums Geld. Schauspieler wollen auch gerne zeigen, was sie können, gerne vielschichtig. Sich da nur als Spiderman zu profilieren, naja.



Das Stereotyp vom Schauspieler als "Hungerleider", ist tatsächlich weitaus näher an der Realität, als am Mythos.
Im offiziellen Bereich verfügt die Filmbranche über weitaus mehr sogenanntes "Humankapital" als der Fußball.
Die meisten jungen Schauspieler würden alles dafür tun, um nur ansatzweise eine Chance auf so eine Rolle zu bekommen, die Besetzungscouch gibts nicht von ungefähr.
Wenn du nicht weißt, ob du übermorgen noch die Rechnungen für Unterkunft und Verpflegung aufbringen kannst, geschweige denn Versicherungen, muß du schon ein echt heftiger Idealist/Optimist sein, wenn du ein gutes Angebot in Form eines jahrzehntelangen Vertrages ablehnst, weil du "zeigen willst was du vielschichtig kannst".
Die Realität sieht anders aus.


----------



## -Albinator- (20. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> ich seh das recht klar und pragmatisch -ich glaube eher du bist vielleicht schlecht informiert.
> Nicht die Vereine buhlen um die jungen Spieler, sondern die Spieler und ihre Agenten um die Gunst der Vereine:
> Falsches Spiel mit Fußballtalenten - ARD
> Im "inoffiziellen" Bereich hat der Fußball sehr wohl massive Knebelverträge an jungen Talenten und schreckliche Bedingungen - diese jungen Fußballer würden für eine große Chance genauso alles tun.
> ...


Deine verlinkten Artikel haben kaum etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, aber gut. 

Bevor wir uns jetzt auf eine Grundsatzdiskussion einlassen, bleiben wir einfach dabei, dass wir sehr sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten zu dem Thema haben.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (20. November 2021)

-Albinator- schrieb:


> Deine verlinkten Artikel haben kaum etwas mit dem Thema zu tun, aber gut.
> 
> Bevor wir uns jetzt auf eine Grundsatzdiskussion einlassen, bleiben wir einfach dabei, dass wir sehr sehr unterschiedliche Ansichten zu dem Thema haben.


Steile Behauptung.
Ich glaube eher, daß du du sie nicht lesen willst?
Gerade der erste Artikel beschreibt doch sehr gut, daß Manchester City haufenweise mögliche junge Talente aus 25.000 in Afrika billigst unter Vertrag nimmt und dort "parkt".
Es kostet sie kaum etwas und wird als Risikokapital angesehen, egal ob sie später bei Manchester City spielen oder nicht - und das ist nur Manchester City allein.
Genau dasselbe gilt für meinen anfänglichen Kommentar - große Studios könnten ohne Probleme junge Schauspieltalente unter sehr lange Verträge nehmen, weil sie praktisch nichts kosten, wenn man die Ausgaben mit all den anderen Kostenplätzen vergleicht.
Ist der Film einHit, großartig, ist es eine Reihe noch besser, der Schauspieler ist auf Dauer gesetzt, ist es ein Flop kann man es ohne große Verluste abschreiben.
Das hat nichts mit einer Grundsatzdiskussion zu tun, sondern damit, daß du dich halt mitteilen wolltest ohne zu erwarten, daß ich dir die Fakten nur so um die Ohren schlacker.
Deswegen nein, wir sind uns nicht einig, ich argumentiere mit verifizierbaren Beispielen und Fakten, du "glaubst".


----------



## NoCensorship (20. November 2021)

Mir gefiel sein Vorgänger persönlich besser. Tom Holland ist zu sehr Milchbubi


----------



## xaan (20. November 2021)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich habe bis jetzt nicht verstanden, warum solche mächtigen und finanzstarken Player solche Jungschauspieler nicht über eine viel längere Zeit an sich vertraglich binden, die rechtliche Situation (in den USA) zumindest gibt das her.
> Welcher (recht) unbekannte Schauspieler würde dazu nein sagen - solche Rollen wie in Star Wars oder hier Spiderman sind doch der Lottogewinn schlechthin.


Ein Glück passiert das nicht. Für mich ist das hart an der Grenze zur Ausbeutung talentierter Jungschauspieler durch mächtige Studios.

Junge Schauspieler sind auf gute Rollen angewiesen und die Konkurrenz ist sicher auch nicht klein. Das alleine erzeugt eine Art Zwang der sich leicht ausnutzen lässt. Grundsätzlich gibt es aber keine Garantie auf Erfolg. Den Filmen mit Tom Holland gingen eher kontroverse Versionen mit Ben Affleck und Toby Maguire voran. Aus Hollands Sicht war bei Unterschreibung des Vertrags absolut nicht absehbar wie erfolgreich das mal werden würde.

Niemand möchte 10 Jahre oder länger einen Klotz am Bein haben, der einem beruflich schadet. Angefangen damit, dass es zu Terminschwierigkeiten mit anderen Filmproduktionen kommt und damit Türen schließt die man eventuell gerne nehmen würde.

Und schlussendlich möchte man, nachdem man seine Bekanntheit aufgebaut hat, eventuell auch mal über das Honorar nachverhandeln können, anstatt an Verträge gebunden zu sein die man mehr oder weniger unter Zwang unterschrieben hat, als man noch ein unbedeutender Niemand war.


----------



## Rabowke (21. November 2021)

NoCensorship schrieb:


> Mir gefiel sein Vorgänger persönlich besser. Tom Holland ist zu sehr Milchbubi


... und aus dem Grund hat er wunderbar zu Spider-Man gepasst.  

Die Comics kennst du schon, oder?! D.h. von den drei Darstellern ist Tom Holland der, der der Comic-Vorlage am dichtesten ist und für mich (!) Spider-Man mit seinem großen Mundwerk auch abnehme.


----------



## MarcHammel (21. November 2021)

Die Spiderman-Filme mit Maguire und Garfield haben mir zwar ganz gut gefallen, haben aber zu sehr auf die Tränendrüse gedrückt und hatten wenig von der freundlichen Spinne mit der großen Klappe. Da gefiel mir Tom Holland bisher am besten.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (21. November 2021)

xaan schrieb:


> Ein Glück passiert das nicht. Für mich ist das hart an der Grenze zur Ausbeutung talentierter Jungschauspieler durch mächtige Studios.
> 
> Junge Schauspieler sind auf gute Rollen angewiesen und die Konkurrenz ist sicher auch nicht klein. Das alleine erzeugt eine Art Zwang der sich leicht ausnutzen lässt. Grundsätzlich gibt es aber keine Garantie auf Erfolg. Den Filmen mit Tom Holland gingen eher kontroverse Versionen mit Ben Affleck und Toby Maguire voran. Aus Hollands Sicht war bei Unterschreibung des Vertrags absolut nicht absehbar wie erfolgreich das mal werden würde.
> 
> ...


Was du da aufzählst ist wohl jedem klar, ich habe ja nicht geschrieben daß ich so ein Handeln befürworten würde und nur das ich nicht verstehe, warum die Branche nicht schon längst solche Knebelverträge abschließt (wo ja sonst auch immer das maximal mögliche gemacht wird, bis an die Grenze des Anstands und darüber hinaus), wo sie rechtlich in den USA möglich wären.


----------

